# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  gag para empezar

## winehouse

Me pueden recomendar un gag para empezar una rutina?

----------


## ignoto

Di:

"Hola"

Suele ser una buena forma de empezar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me pueden recomendar seis números entre el 1 y el 49?








....................

lejos de parecer una tontería mi respuesta, no lo es. Simplemente es una petición tan extensa como la que ha iniciado el hilo.

No todos los gags encajan en las rutinas o en las personas que los presentan. Eso sin contar con el público.

Alguien podría recomendarte un gag en el que al bajarte la bragueta apareciera la baraja electrica..... y resulta que actúas para niños.

O podrían darte un gag estupendo con una baraja...... y resulta que haces numismagia.

O...............


Vamos, que la petición es, en sí, bastante absurda.

----------


## Justin Van Hoyle

Efectivamente, es un poco absurdo pedir un gag, tal vez si fueras un poco mas específico en tu pregunta, tal vez si simplemente actuas como realmente eres te salga con toda naturalidad y poco a poco desarrolles un estilo propio y particular. No creo que exista un único y mejor gag, que siempre funcione, pero eso si, el HOLA es de la coordialidad. Yo suelo ser a veces un tanto respetuoso con un Buenas noches a todos y aveces basta un ¿que hay chavos? Dependiendo del público.

----------


## andrei

podrias decir hoy les voy a presentar un efecto que a llegado ami de generacion en generacion.. nadie lo queria jj   o  decir   : al decir que soy el mejor mago del mundo no exagero miento jaja  espero te sirvan

----------


## BusyMan

Claro Andrei, es muy práctico aconsejar gags de otra persona.

Hay que ser un cachondo para usar los gags de Aldo Colombini o pasará, como le pasa a tanta gente, que les quedan artificiales.

¿No es mejor pensar los propios a usar los de otros?

----------


## incon

en escenario con mi compañero arrancamos siempre de la misma manera... nos paramos en el medio del escenario en posicion de caminar semi agachados y cuando prenden las luces miramos al publico como sorprendidos e intentando disimular que estabamos entrando.. a la gente le gusta...

----------


## Carlos.G

Supongo que la idea es agradar comenzando con un gag,romper el fuego, bajar los niveles de resistencia inicial del público.Habría que ver cual es el objetivo y cual es la correlación con el acto que vas a presentar.
La gente inicialmente frente a un mago tiene expectativas y la fundamental es ver a un mago y a su magia. Con esto no digo que "caer bien" esté mal. Pero lo fundamental es el ambiente mágico que quieres crear y el tipo de emociones que despertaras en los espectadores.
Habría que ver si es mejor que digan "que simpático, nos divertimos mucho" o "vimos a un mago extraordinario , realmente un artista;asombroso". Si se logran las dos cosas bien, pero cuando te reconocen como a un artista de la magia, lo otro es secundario, lo importante es tu magia. Ademas no todos los grandes hacen gags, no es el único camino(Lavand no se esfuerza demasiado en este aspecto por ejemplo).

----------


## letang

> romper el fuego


El hielo, romper el hielo.

----------


## swaze

se que no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo y pido disculpas por salirme de el, sabéis que no  suelo hacerlo pero es que con los dos ultimo comentarios llevo un rato riéndome sin poder parar xD 

ains que cosa mas tonta me ha dado hoy....

----------


## Carlos.G

Swaze, tenes algo para aportar?. Ademas del comentario ...

----------


## winehouse

si no ayudas no perjudiques deja de burlarte

----------


## swaze

ojo no me he burlado, simplemente me ha hecho gracia por lo totalmente puesto y porque yo también suelo cargarme las frases hechas y los refranes, es así de simple, y siento que te haya parecido lo contrario pero no me he burlado de nadie en ningún momento, es mas en mi comentario anterior solo digo que llevo un rato riéndome, y ya pido disculpas en el por salirme del tema cosa que no suelo hacer, pero que en esta ocasión por la risa tonta no pude evitarlo. Tampoco considero que eso perjudique y Carlos si te ha sentado mal mis disculpas. No creo tampoco que haya que hacer un mundo de ello.

En cuanto a aportar con la tontería que me dio en ese momento se me olvido, entre en este hilo con la intención de dar mi opinión al respecto. 

Yo no soy partidario de usar un gag cómico como inicio de sesión salvo en magia infantil, en primer lugar y quizás lo mas importante, no va conmigo, en segundo lugar creo que eso podría distraer al espectador antes de que haya podido  sumergirse en la historia de la rutina.

Prefiero comenzar hablando normal, contando la historia y dejar los gags para una vez que el juego ya ha comenzado. también depende mucho de que rutina se trate...no es lo mismo una de cuerdas que una de cartas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo inicié mi actuación en la SEI en Navidad con un gag que, perdón por la inmodestia, arrancó bastantes risas. Puedo dártelo pero no eres irlandés.


¿Otra gilipollez de O'Malley? Nooooo.... Los gags son o, mejor dicho, HAN DE SER una cosa muy personal. Ir por la vida soltando los gags de otro (sobre todo si es conocido) te convertirá en un copión a los ojos del público y conseguirás el efecto contrario, no les hará ni pizca de gracia.

Busca o inventa aquellos que vayan con tu personaje y con el hilo de lo que vayas a realizar. Por retomar mi ejemplo, mi 'gracieta' inicial relacionada con mis orígenes Irlandeses habría sido graciosa en sí misma (la gene se rió, insisto), pero no era gratuita. Estaba relacionada de forma muy importante con el juego que realicé (sobre Irlandeses emigrados a EEUU y convertidos en Policías....). ¿Entiendes?. No se trata de llegar, soltar un chiste y luego hacer tus jueguitos.

¿Tu show es de magia humorística? En caso negativo, (es decir, que tus juegos cuenten historias más o menos serias) empezar con un gag no procede. Un ejemplo: ¿Le pega a René Lavand salir a escena, contar un chistecillo y luego retomar su papel, charlas, y cadencias habituales? Pues eso.

Y si tu show es humorístico, con juegos divertidos, con bromas... entonces no deberías hacer la pregunta que has hecho, puesto que si no eres capaz de idear por ti mismo un gag inicial no quiero imaginarme cómo serán las bromas de tus juegos.

----------


## ignoto

Puedes probar a hipnotizar a tu público.

Yo lo hago.

Saco una alpargata y la hago oscilar de lado a lado mientras los miro fijamente con cara de hipnotizador.

----------


## Némesis

Yo casi nunca hago gags.
No soy gracioso.

Si el humor no va con tu carácter (y es mi caso --> :evil: <--) mejor no hagas bromas. No hay nada más penoso que un individuo intentando hacerse el gracioso.

En mi opinión, debes empezar con algo que vaya más de acuerdo con tu personalidad.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Si buscas material, la barita que se rompe es barata y si hay niños es muy bueno. La cara de culpa y pena que se les queda cuando ven que rompieron algo tan "valioso" es genial. Eso sí, que no se queden así, prque si no, más que risas, lloros. Eso sí, es un material algo chapuza, pero con niños funciona.

----------


## indyradero

hola soy nuevo en esto.
Llevo unos días siguiendo el foro por aquello de que me he comprado el canuto y demas, incluso en algún momento he tenido la tentación de preguntar algo.
Hoy me he decidido.
Quiero saber si Ignoto tiene alguna contestación amable en alguna parte del foro porque todas las que te he visto ..., dan miedo.
Te repito que soy nuevo, a lo mejor debo buscarme otro foro  :Confused: .

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

No.
Soy malvado y aterrador.
Como foreros crudos.
 :evil:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> hola soy nuevo en esto.
> Llevo unos días siguiendo el foro por aquello de que me he comprado el canuto y demas, incluso en algún momento he tenido la tentación de preguntar algo.
> Hoy me he decidido.
> Quiero saber si Ignoto tiene alguna contestación amable en alguna parte del foro porque todas las que te he visto ..., dan miedo.
> Te repito que soy nuevo, a lo mejor debo buscarme otro foro .
> 
> Saludos.


No, no debes buscarte otro foro. Simplemente participa con normalidad y acabrás descubriendo, a poco tardar, que precisamente Ignoto es todo lo contrario a lo que se empeña en parecer.

(Jódete Ignito, tu reputación de malvado por los suelos)

----------


## indyradero

Lo tengo claro, gracias.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> hola soy nuevo en esto.
> Llevo unos días siguiendo el foro por aquello de que me he comprado el canuto y demas, incluso en algún momento he tenido la tentación de preguntar algo.
> Hoy me he decidido.
> *Quiero saber si Ignoto tiene alguna contestación amable en alguna parte del foro porque todas las que te he visto ..., dan miedo.*
> Te repito que soy nuevo, a lo mejor debo buscarme otro foro .
> 
> Saludos.


Creo recordar que una vez preguntaron en un programa que si fuéramos pacientes de un hospital, ¿Preferiríamos tener como médico a House o a un médico agradable que no supiese curarnos? Te sorprendería el altísimo porcentaje de gente que respondió que querrían a House.

Con esto quiero decir que la calidad de las respuestas no está en el humor con que se emiten sino en el resultado final obtenido.

Puede que tenga un humor irónico pero es de los que más ayudan con sus comentarios y respuestas, y eso lo he apreciado en apenas mes y medio que llevo en el foro. Tal vez, las respuestas que comentas, fueran por preguntas poco acertadas para un verdadero aficionado a la Magia.

A mi parecer es de agradecer el que añadan una nota de humor en los mensajes (O´Malley e Ignoto son unos maestros en ello) que hacen nuestra lectura del foro mas amena y entretenida.

Volviendo al tema de los gags puedo aportar poco o nada al tema, ya que aún no presento juegos.

Un saludo y disculpad el rollo que no venía a cuento.  :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Creo recordar que una vez preguntaron en un programa que si fuéramos pacientes de un hospital, ¿Preferiríamos tener como médico a House o a un médico agradable que no supiese curarnos? Te sorprendería el altísimo porcentaje de gente que respondió que querrían a House.


Mi madre fue más explícita: Añadió "tumbado en la camilla sobre mí.   :Oops:  "

----------


## shark

pero por diossssss, irlandes..... esos comentarios de tu madre silencialos..  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> pero por diossssss, irlandes..... esos comentarios de tu madre silencialos..


Mi madre es una enrrollada de tomo y lomo. No veas lo orgulloso que estot de ella.

Porcierto, otra de las suyas: Cuando surgió la polémica sobre la película 'Una proposición indecente' le pregunté si ella no se acostaría con Robert Redford por un millón de dólares. Su Respuesta fue: `Con Robert Redford? 'Incluso pagando!' (Verídico)

----------


## rafa cama

A este respecto de los gagas, aún estoy alucinando con un gag imprevisto.

Me explico. Estoy empezando a presentar un juego, en el que en un momento dado tengo que sumar tres números de tres cifras en una pizarra. Sumo la primera columna, y digo "y me llevo una" y pongo un uno encima de la segunda columna.

A mí me parecía lo más normal del mundo. O sea, sumas y te llevas una, de toda la vida. Pues en las tres veces que lo he presentado ante público profano ha surgido la carcajada.

Y claro, al comentarlo con unas amigas (bueno, amigas de Busy) que habían venido a vernos, me dijeron "es que eso ha sido graciosísimo".

Yo aún estoy bucándole una explicación. Eso sí, seguro que siempre, de ahora en adelante, "me llevaré una", intentando hacerlo igual que las otras veces, sin darle la mayor importancia.

Con esto quiero decir que no hay que esforzarse tanto, a lo mejor, en buscar gagas. A lo mejor, a veces, con estar un poco atento, los vas captando, y te vas quedando con los que a ti te quedan bien.

Y si alguien puede explicarme por qué lo que he contado es gracioso, le quedaré muy agradecido, porque yo aún no lo entiendo.

Saludines.

----------


## iñaki

Que hilo tan extraño pero.....bueno....
O'Malley a ver si te gustan estos: 7,9,15,28,30,46 y el reintegro el 4.A mi me funcionan de maravilla.

  Un saludo.

----------


## swaze

Rafa cama puede ser por recordar a algo de la infancia, cuando a todos nos enseñaban a sumar así "llevándonos una" que apuntábamos encima. Pero que con el tiempo es una costumbre que la gran mayoría perdemos y pasamos directamente al resultado final. Eso o te equivocaste al sumar xD... no se me ocurre otra posible explicación.

----------


## letang

Pues yo no sé si es porque estoy muy salido o porque le estoy tirando los trastos a una compañera de clase a la que me gustaría "llevarme", pero yo entendí que se rieron porque "me llevo una" puede parecer que dices "me ligo a una".

Si no es por eso, debe ser porque les recuerda a la infancia, aunque a gente mayor que sigue haciendo sumas así la sigo oyendo decir lo de "me llevo una".

Debe ser que esas chicas hace tiempo que no hacen suma en papel, están acostumbradas a la calculadora y hacía mucho que no lo oían.

No sé  :shock:

----------


## Jog

Puedo recomendarte que veas algunos espectáculos de Les Luthiers...

En serio... viendo a esos genios vas a aprender a armar los gags... por lo menos a mi me sirven

----------


## Tora

> o  decir   : al decir que soy el mejor mago del mundo no exagero miento jaja


Jajajjaa, por dios, es mortal...

Voy a tener q tomar prestada esa frase para arrancar ^^,

Gracias...

Volviendo a lo de los gags, es cuestion de cada uno, yo por ejemplo, cuando un espectador coge una carta digo antes de que la mire...
"El 5 de trebol" y cuando me dicen que no agrego "si pudiera hacer eso no estaria aca" siempre robo una sonrisa, y una vez adivine la carta y quede como el mejor ^^

Suerte...

----------


## 6iO

que pesados  :evil: 
hai otro tema con la misma peticion y creo que ahi comento gente mas amable  :roll: 
me gusta el gags de la mano sucia :D
"pasame tu mano,esa no!!la limpia!!" jaja

----------


## azegarra

A ver...yo tengo un gag que se hace con un naipe mordido.
hago aparecer la aspirina en un pañueloh (para hacer luego la baraja desaparecida-GEC-3), doy a elegir un naipe, y luego lo devuelven al mazoy luego lo cambio por la carta mordida, y digo...."pero antes de empezar vamos a probar las cartas"...y me la como... y luego la devuelvo al mazo, la descargo, y luego del minuto que se estan matando de la risa, comienzo el juego.

Saludines...

Alfredo

----------

